# Cannondale Dealers



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

First post, been lurking for awhile

Been shopping for a new bike and the new R700 or R900 are high on my list. All the former Cannondale dealers say they are no longer going to carry Cannondale. The terms that Cannondale has established for the retailers are not favorable to them. This means no Cannondale retailers in the Phoenix area. A very large city with a hugh bicycling population. If anyone knows of a dealer in Valley please chime in. I have tried Landis, Supergo and Round Trip Bike in Casa Grande. Is anyone else having problems with Cannondale dealer availability. Could this mean Cannondale is in trouble again?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*I thought Landis in Scottsdale has some?*



AZ_Mike said:


> First post, been lurking for awhile
> 
> Been shopping for a new bike and the new R700 or R900 are high on my list. All the former Cannondale dealers say they are no longer going to carry Cannondale. The terms that Cannondale has established for the retailers are not favorable to them. This means no Cannondale retailers in the Phoenix area. A very large city with a hugh bicycling population. If anyone knows of a dealer in Valley please chime in. I have tried Landis, Supergo and Round Trip Bike in Casa Grande. Is anyone else having problems with Cannondale dealer availability. Could this mean Cannondale is in trouble again?


I haven't been there in a while but maybe they're not carrying them anymore. The Denver REI has cannondales and maybe the REI in Paradise Valley has some. Last time I was at Tempe REI, they didn't have Cannondales. Cannodales in in CO are popular but that doesn't mean they're not in trouble.


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*My understanding of the situation is....*

That Cdale is telling shop owners that they are requiring a minimum number of bikes to be picked up by the dealer in order for them to stay a dealer. I don't know if this is correct or not, but the dealer here in Illinois stated that the area rep. basically tried to strongarm them into buying bikes they had no interest in picking up. They wouldn't be able to sell them, so why pick them up? it made a lot more sense when I talked to him about it.

Its too bad, because I think they make a nice product, but their business practices seem to be turning a number of dealers off of the brand.

The same thing is happening to Klein. The profit margin on a Klein is basically nothing, and they are not competitively priced, so the sales have gone way down. I have heard rumblings about Klein disappearing.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the inputs.

REI does not sell C'dale in their two stores in the valley, but they do in other portions of the country? However, just talked to C'dale and Domenic's, Bicycle Ranch and Spokesman are the new C'dale retailers in the valley. C'dale claims that they want their bikes sold at higher end stores and are not having problems, like they would tell me. 

Called Domenic's and their computer lists arrival of mid-Sept for the R700 and R900. So it should be any day.

Good to hear C'dale is very popular in other parts of the country (CO), here it seems to be Trek, Trek and more Trek with an occasional Giant.


----------

